# Rig Report for Saturday Nov 28



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What a great day and learning experience for us! Got a good crew of myself, my dad, Mike (Mikvi) Skyler (Hotreels) and Paul Pierce for a trip to Petronius and MP255. It was my first time taking my boat this far, so I was tentative on fuel consumption, etc. 

Left out of Navy Point at 0200 and had a pretty smooth ride out to Petronius, there just after 5. We immediatly starting jigging and got BFT pretty much every drop, Sky jigged one small YFT up as well. The bite slowed after daylight, so we trolled a little, missed one good YFT knockdown and headed over to MP255. Big almaco jacks were going crazy on the surface there, hitting topwaters and anything else. Unfortunately about a thousand sharks were too, so we had to weed through them and lost a lo of tackle. I tried unsuccesfully several times to get a grouper bait to bottom, but never made it due to shark attacks. We were tired and hungry, so we made the run back in and were at the dock at 1500. I still had 70 gallons left to spare, so I learned a lot about my boat and have some newfound confidence in it, and some more range. We will definitely be taking more tips like this in the future. Thanks to a great and knowledgeable crew!

A rainbow runner I caught on the flat line (he will be in my belly soon)










A skipjack tuna (I think) that got jacked up by a shark on the way up










No cavities here!










Mike's girlfriend got a healthy cuda










Sky doing it right!










My dad with an almaco










Final tally



















Happy Crew


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Job!!!

Wish we heard you out there. The cuda were thick!!!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Had a blast Josh. Looking forward to another trip!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Run Dover (11/29/2009)*Nice Job!!!
> 
> Wish we heard you out there. The cuda were thick!!!


Yeah, we didn't talk much I talked to FatJax a little and that was it, saw Recess at Petro and that was it. Not as crowded as I would have expected out there


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good seeing you and the crew out there. It was a nice day for sure. I think we had about 5 boats from the PFF close by. Next time you are going out there give us a call. We will buddy boat with you any time. Gene


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Man thet BIG yellow thing takes up a lot of space:angel

Glad you made it out, nice fish as well. We are up for a trip, keep an eye on the weather!

I lose to much tackle on the 255, I am going to stop stopping there......:banghead

Lots of teeth swimming arount that thing.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job josh... 

hopefully i will see you guys out there next time..

rich


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Take it easy on the big yellow thing, portable ballast can come in handy sometimes. LOL

Sky


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, the tuna bite was a little slow out there this weekend but it looks like you still came home with plenty for a meal or two.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Josh One thing I forgot to add. Next time you are out that way and catch a cuda like the one in the picture. Slice it up and bag it for the return trip home. You will be passing over some sweet spots in 220 to 280 feet. Drop a bait and you will be surprize what comes up. It was good trip for you also, to build on that confidence with your boat that far out. Glad you all had a good time. Gene


----------



## Drew H (Jul 16, 2009)

wow nice man i have never seen arainbow runner in the gulf way to go :clap


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

if you like the rainbow runner's, next time just back up any of the deeper rigs and toss a chunk of squid on a bare circle hook and leader up under the rig, you'll load up on them. you can normally fill all your coolers with them if you want.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job guys!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice guys, the rainbow runner was delicious, I wish I had more of them. Next trip I may target them more with the squid trick. He gave a good fight on 20 lb spinning gear!

Gene, I definitely plan on incorporating some bottom fishing on the way back in on the next trip, I have alot to learn but I;m going to try it. I'm sure we pass over some amazing rocks on the way.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Had lunch with Mike yesterday and he filled me in on the details of the trip. Nice rainbow Josh. He looks delicious. :hungry


----------

